
Apple confirms it now uses Google Cloud for iCloud services - spacemanspiffy
https://www.theverge.com/2018/2/26/17053496/apple-google-cloud-platform-icloud-confirmation
======
el_duderino
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16465315](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16465315)

